# Need advice, my first build.



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello everyone! this is my first post on these forums, i am new and i have decided to make my first desktop. I was intending to buy an alienware aurora, but friends told me to make my own desktop because it can perform better, and save money. First hand though, honestly, I know nothing at all about the products and what is good or not. Anyways ill get straight to the point, I need help on pretty much every item possible.

My budget I would like to stay around is $1000. 
This computer I want it to be for gaming purposes especially since FFXIV is coming out in about 10 days. 

So far the things I have looked at and have been sold on is the case and processor.
I intend to get the thermaltake armor+ mx and the processor I plan to buy is the intel i7 930 bloomfield.

I can get the armor mx for about 100 and the i7 930 for about 250.

edit: btw i have not ordered the i7 930 yet, if an i5 is just as good or if i should go for the 1055T than let me know, i know nothing of this stuff and just figured the i7 was a good buy. 

I still need a 

motherboard, videocard, memory, hardrive, and dvd drive, am i missing anything else?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

power supply and operating system


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

forgot about the powersupply, but i got windows 7 my friend said he can get it for me for free from a torrent.

i have been stressing over this whole process, should i just buy the alienware aurora or am i wasting my time by looking for parts and making my own? ive litterally been up for the past 4 hours just looking at processors.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

you are on the right path with building your own over buying an OEM or OEM with extras.

Dont fret...its late for most of the TPU deal hunters, but give it just a bit of time and I'm sure the suggestions will start comming in masses.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

ok , thank you, i have been searching newegg.com like no other right now. for now, i am going to look over some of the similar threads and check to see if anything catches my interest.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 13, 2010)

Microcenter sells i7 930s for 199.99$ if you are near one... Fry's sell i7 950s (about the same thing as a 930) for 260$ I think


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 13, 2010)

*RTFM: The first thing you should learn*

You've done yourself a big favor by deciding to build your own system. It's an exciting process that will teach you some fundamentals of troubleshooting your hardware and as time progresses, provide you with useful tools for being much more self reliant when it comes to computer use.

You know your budget, which is a good start, you're not knowing what to buy is sort of a big hurdle, but a pretty surmountable one. I'd suggest reading articles online that provide info on modern computer components, they're various performance and functionality Every day until you actually build it. Just read everything. 

It sounds like you want to build a gaming comp, since that is the sole purpose you cite in your OP. Do you need it to do anything else? Or are you just going to use it for gaming? Do you actually know how to put the parts together when you have them all littering your bedroom floor?


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. and thank you n-ster, i am going to buy the 930 from where you told me because that saves me almost a hundred bucks. Anyways I was all the way until 3 am in the morning figuring out what parts I wanted and because I didn't know what to get, I just read reviews. So far this is my PC build. If it sucks, please let me know so I can change it. 

CPU:Intel i7 930  199.99
VD/GC: Radeon HD 5760 99.99
PS: XFX Black Edition P1-750B-CAG9 750W ATX12V v2.2   109.99
Case: Armor+ mx / or antec 900 black steel case. both are midtowers.   89.99
Mobo: Intel P55 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard   119.99
DVD: LITE-ON 24X DVD Writer   25.99
HD: Western Digital AV-GP WD10EVDS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb   79.99
Memory: A-DATA 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2   78.99

Edit: new egg gives me $60 dollars total in rebate. The total price of it all is up to 889.91 with shipping. I have not entered in a promo code yet to drop the price a little bit. 

Total retail for all these products is just under $1000.
You guys think this CPU will play games on maximum settings?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> VD/GC: Radeon HD 5760 99.99



Does a 5760 even exist, do you mean the 5670?

If its a gaming rig, that video card isn't going to play games spectacularly well, if you've got a grand to spend on a rig wouldnt it make more sense to dispose a bigger portion of your budget a video card than a overpriced case, psu and processor?

With your budget I wouldnt get anything slower than a GTX 460 768MB @ minimum. Ideally you want a 5850, or 5750 or 5770 in CF. With $1000 I wouldnt settle for less of a video card even if it means spending less on a facy case and or overkill PSU.




sdutch16 said:


> You guys think this CPU will play games on maximum settings?



With a decent video card any modern CPU can play a game at maximum whether its a £60 Athlon II X2 or greater.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> You've done yourself a big favor by deciding to build your own system. It's an exciting process that will teach you some fundamentals of troubleshooting your hardware and as time progresses, provide you with useful tools for being much more self reliant when it comes to computer use.
> 
> You know your budget, which is a good start, you're not knowing what to buy is sort of a big hurdle, but a pretty surmountable one. I'd suggest reading articles online that provide info on modern computer components, they're various performance and functionality Every day until you actually build it. Just read everything.
> 
> It sounds like you want to build a gaming comp, since that is the sole purpose you cite in your OP. Do you need it to do anything else? Or are you just going to use it for gaming? Do you actually know how to put the parts together when you have them all littering your bedroom floor?



Yes, my friend said he will help me put the desktop together, and yes aside from pretty much just surfing the net, this is strictly a gaming computer.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

This chart will help you understand the performance level of today's video cards.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Does a 5760 even exist, do you mean the 5670?
> 
> If its a gaming rig, that video card isn't going to play games spectacularly well, if you've got a grand to spend on a rig wouldnt it make more sense to dispose a bigger portion of your budget a video card than a overpriced case, psu and processor?
> 
> ...



Whats the best video card for the price that you suggest? And do you think I should downgrade my PSU to a 1055T or the intel i5 to save money? What are some good cases that aren't soo expensive? I looked a lot of them up on newegg, but many of the cases that are around $60 had loose parts and didn't get great reviews. The antec I posted above is 89 bucks with rebate and it had thousands of great reviews.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, isn't P55 s1156 (wrong socket) and you will need 3 ddr3 dimms (not ddr2) with an i7 processor.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Also, isn't P55 s1156 (wrong socket) and you will need 3 ddr3 dimms (not ddr2) with an i7 processor.



lol im such a noob at this stuff, should i change motherboards? or should i just downgrade to the i5 proccesor?


----------



## Millennium (Sep 13, 2010)

I like my i5 but if i was in your shoes I would try and wait for the newer intel sockets as the current big 2 are end of life now. Just my 2 cents


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

same thing my buddy told me, he said to wait for the i6 or w/e it is. personally though, id rather have my computer built sooner rather than later.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 13, 2010)

Then unless you need 6gb instead of 4gb the i5 760 is a good choice. You don't really need i7 hyperthreading for gaming after all.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> Whats the best video card for the price that you suggest?



Considering your massive budget, the best price/performance IMO is:

Single card:
ATI 5850 1GB
Nvidia GTX 460 768/1GB

Multiple cards:
SLI GTS 250 1GB 
SLI GTS 450 1GB
Crossfire 5750
Crossfire 5770
Crossfire 4850/4870

You should read reviews on video cards and make your own decision based on your interpretation of the results and then come back here to make sure its a sound choice.




sdutch16 said:


> And do you think I should downgrade my _PSU_ to a 1055T or the intel i5 to save money?



You mean CPU, there is nothing wrong with the i7 930 you had if you can afford a i7 and a decent video card. But if you can not afford both I wouldnt be affraid to drop down to a lower class of i7 like the i7 920 or even a i5 because gaming performance isnt going to be dicatated by the processor  because all the mentioned CPUs are pretty powerful in there own right. The 1055T and i5 route will obviously be the two cheapest routes as they have cheaper motherboards to select from.




sdutch16 said:


> What are some good cases that aren't soo expensive? I looked a lot of them up on newegg, but many of the cases that are around $60 had loose parts and didn't get great reviews. The antec I posted above is 89 bucks with rebate and it had thousands of great reviews.



If you can afford the Antec get it, but I'm saying do not buy a good case at the expense of components which will dictate whether your games will even play, i.e. video card and CPU. If you can afford the Antec and a good video card + CPU fine, if not scale back the case to a $40 one and put the money elsewhere.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Then unless you need 6gb instead of 4gb the i5 760 is a good choice. You don't really need i7 hyperthreading for gaming after all.



I just figured that the i7 930 for only $200 is a deal you really cant pass up. I just dropped my 5670 radeon and my motherboard from my cart, im going to have to look into upgrading them since its a gaming pc. Im not sure what motherboard is good though because there all realtivly around the same price.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 13, 2010)

No offense, but  you are very underinformed about comps, would you like some private help? after a chat session or PM session, we can build you a good PC without running into problems, I'll be happy to help


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> I just figured that the i7 930 for only $200 is a deal you really cant pass up.



That isnt a good deal, its a average deal, its not going to improve performance much at all over the cheaper alternatives.



sdutch16 said:


> Im not sure what motherboard is good though because there all realtivly around the same price.



The motherboards brand and features are not going to matter much in your case. You have to match up the sockets.

i.e. i5 processors need LGA 1156 socket motherboard. The i7 need LGA 1366 and Phemom IIs need a socket AM3.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

n-ster said:


> No offense, but  you are very underinformed about comps, would you like some private help? after a chat session or PM session, we can build you a good PC without running into problems, I'll be happy to help



no offense taken at all, i already know I do not know much about computers. and sure whatever program you have help would be great!


----------



## n-ster (Sep 13, 2010)

You have msn or something? we can chat tonight and I'll suggest compatible parts that would suit you best and get the most bang for your buck

Just Private Message me your msn e-mail or aim if you have that


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm gonna be the first one to speak up and say that stealing the OS via a torrent is indeed stealing. You should budget for purchasing the OS legally.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> I'm gonna be the first one to speak up and say that stealing the OS via a torrent is indeed stealing. You should budget for purchasing the OS legally.



he has it already downloaded onto a disc. yea its stealing, but if its already at his house on a disc, id rather put the money towards my hardware to make my performance better. anyways he did it lol not me.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> he has it already downloaded onto a disc. yea its stealing, but if its already at his house on a disc, id rather put the money towards my hardware to make my performance better. anyways he did it lol not me.



There is no justification for theft. Maybe some day, if you write software for which you want to be paid, you'll understand.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> There is no justification for theft. Maybe some day, if you write software for which you want to be paid, you'll understand.



your right, but considering bill gates dosen't need any more money, I think he does not mind. anyways I don't plan on writing software one day and on top of that, you really think that people would pay for a product that is over 200 bucks if someone told you they could put it on your pc for free? thats the situation im in. obviously, if i can save 200-300 bucks because a friend of mine had already downloaded it onto a cd, i intend to use it to have better software.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> your right, but considering bill gates dosen't need any more money, I think he does not mind. anyways I don't plan on writing software one day and on top of that, you really think that people would pay for a product that is over 200 bucks if someone told you they could put it on your pc for free? thats the situation im in. obviously, if i can save 200-300 bucks because a friend of mine had already downloaded it onto a cd, i intend to use it to have better software.



Nice morals. They should serve you well in life.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> Nice morals. They should serve you well in life.



im not here to argue . im just here to get advice to build my pc. ive got a fulltime job and i go to school full time. if i had money i wouldn't mind doing it but considering the fact that we are in hard economic times, people use torrent more than you think. I would be willing to bet that over 75% of all computers that are built have had there operation systems either borrowed from a friend or downloaded off torrents. Either way im done with this discussion you are just trying to bait.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is a quick build took about 5min. Total around $990 can change some stuff or buy from a cheaper place

Total system draw around 440w you can always go for a cheaper psu but i like quality  Also just saying W7: goes for $99
You will also want to get a after market cooler for a i7

COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black ...
ASRock X58 Extreme 3 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s...
ASUS CuCore Series EAH5770 CuCore/2DI/1GD5 Radeon ...
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...
Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 ...
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALS 1TB 7200 RPM ...
Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R D...


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Here is a quick build took about 5min. Total around $990 can change some stuff or buy from a cheaper place
> 
> Total system draw around 440w you can always go for a cheaper psu but i like quality  Also just saying W7: goes for $99
> 
> ...



was this all off of new egg?
edit: nvm yea it is. That was some of the stuff i had already, im going to look at the video card and mobo you picked out though, the case is pretty much what I had been looking at.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2010)

yes
probable can get stuff cheaper


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

does this look like a good combo to you delta?

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> does this look like a good combo to you delta?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...



its not bad but if you go with that mobo you can't do i7 9** just the i7 8** but thats no bigy that board maybe a little overpriced let me do some more quick looking

Could just get a 
ASRock P55 PRO/USB3 LGA 1156 Intel P55 USB 3.0 ATX... and
GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-768I GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 76...  that has the best cooler is so quit i love it just used in a build for someone but they got the 1gb version. What size screen and res you using?


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> its not bad but if you go with that mobo you can't do i7 9** just the i7 8** but thats no bigy that board maybe a little overpriced let me do some more quick looking



From my readings the GTX 460 is a good graphics card, Was just looking at the combos of it at newegg to see if i could get a deal on a mobo/card and save money. ill probley look on ebay now for some mobo's


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2010)

also if you go the 1156 you will want to get a Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LG... or around that. will be back soon got to catch a bus home


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldnt go P55 again if I was to do it all over with todays prices.

Essentially the P55 rig is going to be very close in price for the X58 setup you wanted to begin with. The real choices to me are X58 and an i7 920 (no need for more, you can learn to OC) or an AMD build.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a HP LP 2465 its a 24" i believe the resolution is 1920 x 1200


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> I have a HP LP 2465 its a 24" i believe the resolution is 1920 x 1200





sdutch16 said:


> From my readings the GTX 460 is a good graphics card, Was just looking at the combos of it at newegg to see if i could get a deal on a mobo/card and save money. ill probley look on ebay now for some mobo's



Bear in mind, on a $1,000 budget the GTX 460 768 MB is the minimum you should get for a single card for that resolution.

Take a look @ the new GTS 450, in SLI you can pick it up for $260 and it will outperform the more expensive 5850 with ease, even outperforms the way more expensive 5870 in some situations.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=593&Itemid=72

To be frank I would say the GTS 450 in SLI @ $260 is on par with the $360+ 5870


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^

you are talking about this right?

EVGA 01G-P3-1452-TR GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) Superc...

thats a pretty cheap card if ya ask me, if its as good as these reviews say, thats a steal.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 13, 2010)

My 2 pennies on this are to get a stronger single card config instead of starting out with sli or crossfire.  I've had horrific times with SLI on my gts 250s so much so that I sold them within a week and bought a radeon 5850.

But again, that's just me.  I always prefer one stronger card that can be added to later than starting with 2 weaker cards that once their performance is maxed it can't really be added to without changing the entire thing.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

There is very few stronger single cards that the GTS 450 in SLI, TBH 

Some people do have horrific experiences with SLI and CF, but people have horrific experiences with single cards too, usually its few and far between.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> There is very few stronger single cards that the GTS 450 in SLI, TBH
> 
> Some people do have horrific experiences with SLI and CF, but people have horrific experiences with single cards too, usually its few and far between.



yeah, I hear ya.  I just don't like that some games are terrible when scaling to SLI though I do not have a list of them but I've read many a people saying the scaling on SLI and Xfire can be...... less than stellar in some games haha.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 13, 2010)

so to keep this simple, what is the best video card you can buy around the 180-250 range ...

edit: off to work, be back around 10 pm est.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> so to keep this simple, what is the best video card you can buy around the 180-250 range ...



Strictly performance, presuming that you are prepared to spend the entire $250

ATI 5850 (its actually $260)
GTX 460 1GB
5770 in CF, 5750 in CF, GTX 450 in SLI

In order of performance: (my estimate judging from the reviews i've seen) 

5770 CF = GTS 450 in SLI = 5870 > 5750 in CF > GTX 470 > 5850 > GTX 460 1GB > GTX 460 768MB > 5770 > GTS 450 = 5750


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

so i think i got all my parts picked out, but im not sure if they are compatible , i think they are but im not 100% sure. can anyone find out for me? here are the parts.

GFX: SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR...

Mobo: ASUS M4A87TD EVO AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban

HDrive: Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 1TB 5400 RPM...

PSU: RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-730SS 730W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V...

Case: Pixxo CG-8402 Black SECC 0.6mm ATX Mid Tower Compu...

Once again, this is my first ever build and I am not sure at all if they parts are even compatible, but i did the most research i could to believe they are.

edit: forgot to put in dvd drive, but figured it wont matter lol.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

You should go with an AMD build, would probably save you a little money to put towards Win 7 if you need it.

Also yes, those parts are compatible. However, may I suggest this HDD instead

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 R...

$17 more but WD Blacks are faster than WD Greens, plus this is a 7200rpm drive and not a 5400rpm drive.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> You should go with an AMD build, would probably save you a little money to put towards Win 7 if you need it.
> 
> Also yes, those parts are compatible. However, may I suggest this HDD instead
> 
> ...



no idea what the amd build is, i already have windows 7 premium, so no money needed there. and its 27 dollars more because newegg has a 10% off code for the green. i dont mind spending another 27 dollars though. if anything i might upgrade my PSU because i have mixed feelings on it. But anyways if i bought all these pieces today, they would fit into my case and connect just fine?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

I would really consider the hard drive I linked though, it will be much faster. And yes they would fit. The only time I would worry about something not fitting into a case is a graphics card, but you only have one, slightly smaller one, so you should be good. If you are feeling iffy about it fitting, check out this case

NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel A...


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

btw rev would u rather have the PSU i have listed above in my setup? or this one

CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready Cro...

i couldnt decide on which, the one above has more watts while this one is a corsair with only 500 w. and im acutally not sure if the corsair is compatible.

ok. ill go ahead and grab that black one if you consider it soo much. personally i didnt think hard drives were even that big of a deal because u can install a couple of em into ur case.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

Well 7200rpm drives > 5400rpm drives, and Western Digital Black drives > Western Digital Green drives, overall faster drive for sure.

And if I were you I'd take that Corsair. 550W will be enough for your system, and Corsair's PSU reputation is unmatched. I have a 400W Corsair and it's strong.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

thats actually quite a case u picked out there, i think i may have over looked that one, the case i have though comes with 3 fans which is a bonus on that end, but the one u picked out has a window which is wat i wanted.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Well 7200rpm drives > 5400rpm drives, and Western Digital Black drives > Western Digital Green drives, overall faster drive for sure.
> 
> And if I were you I'd take that Corsair. 550W will be enough for your system, and Corsair's PSU reputation is unmatched. I have a 400W Corsair and it's strong.



alright, ill drop the green and the led case i had above. if u say the corsair 550w is enough power, ill believe you. i wanted a corsair psu anyways, i just was not sure if there was enough w to support it. and plus i am thinking of xfiring another video card which is y i went for the 730w. but 550 still might be enought for dual video cards if one of em is kind of low end?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

A 550W Corsair will be fine for that system. Look at my system. Mine runs on a 400W Corsair and it has never failed. Besides the CPU and GPU, nothing else really takes that much power. If you really considering upgrading to two 5770's, I'd look into a 600W-700W PSU.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> A 550W Corsair will be fine for that system. Look at my system. Mine runs on a 400W Corsair and it has never failed. Besides the CPU and GPU, nothing else really takes that much power. If you really considering upgrading to two 5770's, I'd look into a 600W-700W PSU.



the 550w is compatible with the 1055T? im just confused cause it says it good for the i7


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah the 550W is usable for the 1055T. That just means _if_ you ahd an i7, it would run it.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Yeah the 550W is usable for the 1055T. That just means _if_ you ahd an i7, it would run it.



great dude, awesome. check this out, the corsair i was gonna get is in a combo with the hardrive u mentioned to me. guess that means i gotta get it now.

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Could go with the corsair, was looking at substitutions in the same price range:
SeaSonic SS-500ET Bronze 500W ATX12V v2.31 80 PLUS...

@Millenium

When using X58/i7, 2 ddr3 sticks can be used for dual channel.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sdutch1,

I would love to sit here and help you select parts but its late here, bed time.

Let me quickly say that a AMD build is a computer uses a Phenom, Athlon or Sempron processor.

One critique is that Sapphire 5770...Only buy it if you're getting 2 for CF. Although 1 is enough I feel that at your resolution and on your budget you should be shooting higher GPU wise.


----------



## sdutch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

i was up and a buddy of mine was going over my parts, he said it was a decent setup, i mean the 5770 gives good performence from what i have read. thanks dent1 ill research more on what u mentioned.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 15, 2010)

In November, the new Radeons drop, you may want to buy something cheap, and wait for the new generation that's right around the corner.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 15, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> i was up and a buddy of mine was going over my parts, he said it was a decent setup, i mean the 5770 gives good performence from what i have read. thanks dent1 ill research more on what u mentioned.



A single 5770 gives good performance but not spectacular performance. Considering that midrange cards like the 4850 and 4870 have been around for 2+ years and perform similarly to the 5770 its a cause for concern, especially when you can afford better.

If money is the issue, drop the Phenom II 1055T to a cheaper Phenom II X2 550, X3 710, X3 720, X4 925, X4 945, or X4 965, heck even a Athlon II X2/X3/ X4. With the money it saves get a second 5770 or a single 5850.  

The rig seems balanced weirdly, you claim you want a gaming rig but you've got AMD's second fastest CPU (1055T) mixed with ATI's 8th fastest video card, and the video card is the hub of your gaming computer.



theubersmurf said:


> In November, the new Radeons drop, you may want to buy something cheap, and wait for the new generation that's right around the corner.



Dont wait, if you wait you'll never upgrade. Its computing there is new hardware coming out all the time.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 15, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> no idea what the amd build is, i already have windows 7 premium, so no money needed there. and its 27 dollars more because newegg has a 10% off code for the green. i dont mind spending another 27 dollars though. if anything i might upgrade my PSU because i have mixed feelings on it. But anyways if i bought all these pieces today, they would fit into my case and connect just fine?



my feeling on PSU's that have flashy lights: they're trying to cover up a shortfalling somewhere else.  Spend the money on a corsair 750tx.  Or if you want less cables to content with get an hx model of that instead.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 15, 2010)

sdutch16 said:


> alright, ill drop the green and the led case i had above. if u say the corsair 550w is enough power, ill believe you. i wanted a corsair psu anyways, i just was not sure if there was enough w to support it. and plus i am thinking of xfiring another video card which is y i went for the 730w. but 550 still might be enought for dual video cards if one of em is kind of low end?



To get a basic idea of the wattage you'll need go here.  Just put in all the variables that you'll have. (mobo power I always select high end desktop just to be safe)  and remember, most psu's are not 100% efficient meaning that even though you might buy a 550w psu if it's efficiency is 80% then you'll only get 440 watts out of it.

I would definitely recommend xfire with a 5770.  What you could do though, w/ the new models releasing soon is to just buy the one and then wait for the new model's release and pick one up for cheap in the FS section here.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> To get a basic idea of the wattage you'll need go here.  Just put in all the variables that you'll have. (mobo power I always select high end desktop just to be safe)  and remember, most psu's are not 100% efficient meaning that even though you might buy a 550w psu if it's efficiency is 80% then you'll only get 440 watts out of it.
> 
> I would definitely recommend xfire with a 5770.  What you could do though, w/ the new models releasing soon is to just buy the one and then wait for the new model's release and pick one up for cheap in the FS section here.



Wrong. 80% efficiency means the PSU will use 80% of what it gets from the wall to power your system, the other 20% is heat. A 550W PSU is 550W.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2010)

reventon said:


> wrong. 80% efficiency means the psu will use 80% of what it gets from the wall to power your system, the other 20% is heat. A 550w psu is 550w.





n-ster said:


> I might also add that a PSU is a crucial component in your PC, never skimp on it



qft


----------



## n-ster (Sep 15, 2010)

If you are still around in an hour or so, I have time then 

I might also add that a PSU is a crucial component in your PC, never skimp on it


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

Indeed. That's why I bought the best I could find, even though it was more than I wanted to spend. When a PSU dies, there is a chance it could take the whole system with it. Always get a good PSU.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Wrong. 80% efficiency means the PSU will use 80% of what it gets from the wall to power your system, the other 20% is heat. A 550W PSU is 550W.



my apologies.  it appears that i have been wrong then for the last 7 months.  Thanks for correcting that.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

Well now you know


----------

